# Anybody wanna see a cute little buckling?



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He's not mine, but I was surfing and had to share what I found. He's is at God's Love Farm born 12/8/12
http://lamiae.meccahosting.com/~a000529d/gpage188.html


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I do I do...awww he's adorable


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

He is a cutie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sure is cute


----------

